
Google Awakens to the Force - jharohit
http://google.com/starwars
======
jharohit
And they have an accompanying chrome extension which loads a Star Wars
wallpaper when you open a new tab!
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/awaken-the-
force-w...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/awaken-the-force-
within/boeojddkbfhdgnnicgkgogjnbkdljibb?hl=en_US)

------
Pent
If you don't want to bother reading the page. It's just a publicity/marketing
skin on various google properties for Star Wars.

~~~
jharohit
Well duh.. The point is that its cool to a star wars fan.

------
explorigin
So without signing up...what is it?

~~~
jharohit
Its pretty much just theming of various google sites. The subtlty of some it
is cool. Like the volume control on the Youtube videos plays the light saber
sounds whenever you try to change volume.

------
jheimark
I wish it supported Google Apps accounts.

